# Nên Sử Dụng Nệm Cao Su Hay Nệm Lò Xo Cho Người Bị Đau Lưng?



## Serena (19/12/18)

Theo Bạn, Nên Sử Dụng Nệm Cao Su Hay Nệm Lò Xo Cho Người Bị Đau Lưng?​​Không chỉ có người già mà đau lưng còn phổ biến ở khắp mọi lứa tuổi, đối tượng. Căn bệnh này làm cho mọi người cảm giác khó chịu, mất ăn mất ngủ, mệt mỏi và không có năng lượng để làm việc. Vậy giữa nệm cao su và nệm lò xo đâu mới là lựa chọn phù hợp cho người đau lưng, câu trả lời sẽ có trong bài viết sau đây.​​_



_
_Nệm lò xo túi TATANA_​​*1. Nệm cao su:*​​*+ Ưu Điểm:*​- Nệm được làm hoàn toàn bằng cao su tự nhiên, đảm bảo an toàn cho sức khỏe con người và môi trường.​​- Có khả năng nâng đỡ có thể tốt, hỗ trợ đường cong tự nhiên. Khi xoay người không phát ra tiếng động, cấu trúc bọt hở giúp lưu thông, tạo cảm giác dễ chịu khi nằm.​​- Độ đàn hồi tốt, độ bền cao. Chất liệu của nệm cũng hạn chế được tối đa tình trạng rung động.​​*+ Nhược điểm:*​- Nệm có trọng lượng nặng, tương đối cồng kềnh, khó khăn trong việc vận chuyển cũng như vệ sinh.​- Thị trường với nhiều mặt hàng giả, hàng nhái, khiến người dùng gặp khó khăn khi chọn mua nệm cao su chất lượng.​​*2. Nệm lò xo:*​​*+ Ưu điểm:*​- Độ đàn hồi cao, giúp nâng đỡ cơ thể hiệu quả, khớp với nhiều góc cạnh của cơ thể, đảm bảo giúp sống lưng luôn thẳng khi ngủ.​​- Giảm sự chuyển động ở trên bề mặt nệm, tránh tình trạng lay động, chịu lực ở phần trọng yếu.​​- Lớp mousse có tỉ trọng lớn, giúp nâng đỡ cơ thể hoàn hảo, mang lại cảm giác êm ái và hút ẩm tốt.​​*+ Nhược điểm:*​- Nệm lò xo cũng tương đối công kềnh, vận chuyển khá khó khăn.​​- Chiều cao khá lớn, do vậy mà khi chọn nệm cần lưu ý kích thước phù hợp.​​*3. Nên chọn mua nệm cao su hay nệm lò xo cho người bị đau lưng?*​Khách quan mà nói, thị trường không có loại đệm nào là hoàn hảo 100%, còn tùy vào nhu cầu mà người dùng lựa chọn loại nào. Một chiếc nệm tốt đòi hỏi nó phải phù hợp với thể trạng sức khỏe của người dùng, khi nằm đem lại cảm giác êm ái, không gây nhức mỏi, khó chịu.​​_



_
_Nên sử dụng nệm cao su hay nệm lò xo cho người bị đau lưng?_​​Xét về mặt y học, với những người bị chứng đau lưng kéo dài thì chiếc đệm êm sẽ là sự lựa chọn phù hợp, đảm bảo được độ đàn hồi và độ êm ái cao. Bên cạnh đó, trước khi đưa ra quyết định bạn còn phải dựa vào tình trạng sức khỏe của các bệnh nhân. Khi nệm càng mềm, cơ thể sẽ càng bị lún, sống lưng bị uốn nhiều dẫn đến dây thần kinh bị căng ra, tổn thương nhiều hơn.​​+ Đối với người bị đau dây thần kinh liên sườn thích hợp chọn loại nệm cứng như nệm lò xo, nệm bông ép.​​+ Đối với người bị hẹp cột sống: các loại nệm như nệm cao su tự nhiên sẽ khá thích hợp, khi đó cột sống sẽ không gây ra quá nhiều áp lực cho tủy sống, làm giảm cơn đau đớn.​​Như vậy, qua bài viết này bạn đọc có thể biết được loại nệm nào là phù hợp nhất cho người bị đau lưng. Còn nếu để tìm một địa chỉ cung cấp nệm chất lượng, uy tín, giá cả cạnh tranh thì không có lựa chọn nào sáng suốt bằng việc bạn đến với TATANA ngay hôm nay.​​*Nguồn: tatana.vn*​


----------

